# Wife's gonna kill me, PLEASE HELP!!!



## Focuzed (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, I hate for this to be my first post but I am in need of help. I have worked on many many cars and I consider myself to have advance knowledge of cars and how they work and what I can do to fix them but I am stumped on this one. Here goes:

1996 Nissan Altima GXE:

I just replaced the alternator last weekend. My wife was driving car this past week and called me and said it stalled on her about 10 times driving to work. So after I get off I go to her job and she drives my car home while I drive hers to check whats wrong and this is what happens:

The car does require a bit more cranking time to start but idles just fine. But whenever im at a stop light or stop sign or turning and I go to give it gas it putters and stalls, I put it in neutral and start it back up and than take off and it will do it again another mile down the road. 

So when im at a stop light, its fine, I go to take off even barely giving it gas or punching it and it putters, the rpm's drop and it will stall. Sometimes If I let off quick enough it may catch and go again but most times it stalls. 

I took it to autozone and they ran the check engine light and it was throwing 4 of them, 2 of which I already knew about.

1 - Knock sensor - Knew about
2 - Secondary o2 sensor - Knew about
3 - Camshaft Position Sensor - Didn't know about
4 - EGR flow - Didn't know about.


So I went to the local scrapyard today and picked up a replacement EGR valve and put it on and the problem still remains, even after taking the neg battery cable off for more than a half hr and reconnecting it, drove it to autozone and the code is still there. 

I know the camshaft position sensor is located in the distributor and I contemplated replacing that at $142 but I don't want to spend that if the problem will remain. My reasoning is that it is fine on idle, only when I give it gas does it sputter and stall. It will do it if I give it gas from a start or I can be crusing at 65 and give it a little gas and it does it too. 

CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE?????


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Focuzed said:


> Ok, I hate for this to be my first post but I am in need of help. I have worked on many many cars and I consider myself to have advance knowledge of cars and how they work and what I can do to fix them but I am stumped on this one. Here goes:
> 
> 1996 Nissan Altima GXE:
> 
> ...


The cam sensor is in the disty and will cause your stalling problem. The EGR can cause a small miss at idle but not much else. If you just replace the EGR itself but didn't clean the pipe then the code would still be there.

Knock sensor is on the back side of the block easy fix same as the o2


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will says check the Oxygen Sensor.. i had a similar problem with my 94 Altima... and also check the Fuel Injectors.


----------

